# Barnes



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay so after reading everything you guys have to say about the Barnes tez and the tmz I think I've decided to go with one of the two. What is the difference between them? And will I need to buy an adaptor or something to put on my ramrod to get these bullets to seat properly? I plan on shooting 100 grains of powder and I was thinking of using a slug in the 270-290 range. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I'm heading to cabelas soon!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you will need that bullet adapter for them so you don't smash that tip. Also what are you hunting? For deer 250 is a good choice,, for elk 290 is perfect. I like shooting the 290 for both deer and elk.. The tez loads easier vs the tmz..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless you have a couple of days to get out to the range and to do some shooting with them I would stick with whatever you are shooting right now. You have 9 days before the season starts which is a little late to be switching bullets.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Well after calling everyplace in the valley pretty much and no one has them I think I'll stick with what I've got. I think I was shooting the hornady sst but I'll have to check with my dad.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the difference between the 2 is. The TMZ has a boat tail and the T-EZ is a flat base (non-boat tail) otherwise its the same bullet


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

oops, replied to wrong thread...


----------

